# Point hostnames to local dev server using Airport Extreme?



## freaky (Oct 19, 2010)

Is there anyway to set something up in Airport Extreme to point myawesomewebsite.dev to one of my local webservers? I normally go through and edit /etc/hosts or the hosts file in Windows to point to a local dev site, but I need to be able to reach local URLs using my iPad, which is not jailbroken.

Also, I'm using OpenDNS, so not sure if they may have a way to set this up. (although I couldn't find anything about it on their site)


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 20, 2010)

First bookmark the Apple site Well known TCP and UDP ports used by Apple software products so you can open ports in the Extreme that is doing NAT, by this blog post method.

Then since you are a rank users using an ISP modem service that us using DHCP then your home network public IP can change at a drop of whim from the ISP. Then use a service like Dynamic DNS Free So you can always find back to your network When you want to VPN.

Then make sure if you use a software firewall on your Mac that you open ports on that also.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 23, 2010)

If you want a very quick, secure way (that is very easy) then consider iTeleport. It might save you you a lot of geek time and command line foolery.


----------

